# ____.zip.part? I don't get it :(



## seÃ±or discount (Nov 22, 2008)

I've been trying to track down a solution to one problem I'm having, which lead to the discovery of another much more annoying issue. Everything I download right now ends with zip.part, which I can't open. I've read about other people running into this problem, but their experiences are isolated and seem to fix themselves? I haven't read anything that seems very concrete either way about it though, other than that a zip.part is only a part of a file, or a corrupted file. 

Can anyone help me please?


----------



## seÃ±or discount (Nov 22, 2008)

I should maybe also add that I can download torrents, dling programs is what is giving me trouble.


----------

